# Pacman diet



## Lounmatt (Jul 3, 2008)

My pacman is still an ickle baby an i wana try out different foods, I've read alot about giving feeder fish to pacman frogs, i am unsure if it is aloud in the uk, i have researched it but not found much about it other than the law isnt clear regarding this. I was wondering if anyone could clear this up for me and could you feed pacman frogs things such as blood worms that you give to fish?:hmm:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

When it comes to feeding using live mammals is where it gets dodgy. Fish shouldn't be a problem but how often they can be fed those I don't know.


----------



## Lounmatt (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, im not to sure how often i have read up to once a week but i have also read once a month but i think it depends on the type of fish, so i wont risk it until i can find out more thank-you :2thumb:


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

A pac man frog can live his whole life on crickets, night crawlers, roaches and an ocassional small rodent.


----------



## Lounmatt (Jul 3, 2008)

Alpha Dog said:


> A pac man frog can live his whole life on crickets, night crawlers, roaches and an ocassional small rodent.


Its living on crickets and hoppers at the minute its still to small for mice, i just thought it would add a bit more variety, i like the pic they are so pretty in sort of ugly way lol thanks for the replies :mrgreen:


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

anything a pacman can fit in its mouth is a suitable size to feed it. you can try it on pinkie mice from tongs and im sure you will find he has no problem. just ask when you go to buy the pinkie mice if they can give you the very smallest ones they have.
you can even try you pacman on pieces of salmon fillet from tongs (remember movement is all thats needed to trigger feeding response) both our pacman and pyxie frog enjoy a piece of salmon from time to time, but we dont feed it as part of their main diet.
we feed earthworms, crickets, locusts, mice, occaisionally salmon pieces and are even going to introduce woodlice soon.
they will do very well on just crickets, worms and the occaisonal mouse. the variation on what you feed them is up to you.


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Ive heard krill mentioned on a few American forums is it available over here?


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

Rico said:


> Ive heard krill mentioned on a few American forums is it available over here?


 havent a clue. be worth asking around though.


----------

